# How do you deal with your enemies?



## UtahCrip (Feb 27, 2020)

when the opps try to hurt you or disrespect you, how do you handle it? do you ride on them fools or do you try to forgive them like a chump?

me personally i'ma ride on anyone who tries anything on me. whether you take a shot at me or step on my shoes, it's got to be paybacc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 27, 2020)

if they die, they die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 27, 2020)

Best option is to try and not make enemies in the first place.

Neutral option? Something that may not exactly be legal could be involved, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 27, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Best option is to try and not make enemies in the first place..


thats damn near impossible unless you a priest or something. you aint never have someone who's constantly hating on you cause of all the money you getting? or the set you reppin? or cause you fucced all the female members of his family tree?


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 27, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> thats damn near impossible unless you a priest or something. you aint never have someone who's constantly hating on you cause of all the money you getting? or the set you reppin? or cause you fucced all the female members of his family tree?


U must have had a crazy life back where you were living while growing up.

Shits peaceful here in Canada but the justice system be tough so its either taking revenge and risk going to jail or let it go 

The last part is nightmares tho


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2020)

Go to 1:02 if it decides not to start there~


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Go to 1:02 if it decides not to start there~


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



I see we have a volunteer.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I see we have a volunteer.


This isn't a lewd thread!!


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This isn't a lewd thread!!



What's lewd about burning them down to the ground?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> What's lewd about burning them down to the ground?


Really?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Really?



I'm really lost here now, jokes aside. 1:02 in the video isn't lewd o3o


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm really lost here now, jokes aside. 1:02 in the video isn't lewd o3o


Later on in the video Maru.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Later on in the video Maru.



Who told you to watch it further o3o


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Who told you to watch it further o3o


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2020)

Revenge is gay, forgiveness is the way


----------



## Ashi (Feb 28, 2020)

I bust a cap in em like “pah pah”


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2020)

Ashi said:


> I bust a cap in em like “pah pah”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Feb 28, 2020)

I approach conflict with game-theory.

When it comes to conflict and cooperation, the fundamental question is this – how do we maximize our chances of cooperating with other people but also minimize our being exploited and walked over?

This problem was essentially solved in the 1970s (at least for the iterated prisoner’s dilemma which most conflicts tend to be cases of).

The solution is called tit-for-tat. And it’s this:

Start out by cooperating – always begin relationships by being friendly and nice.

Then repeat the other person’s action – if they are cooperative you continue to be so as well.

If, however, they backstab you – then you go and stab them from the front.

If afterwards they want to let bygones be bygones, then you forgive them and cooperate once more.

Rinse and repeat the algorithm.

Tit-for-tat blows all other strategies, including always forgiving people, out of the water. This is because it mathematically maximizes the chance of cooperation/friendship whilst simultaneously minimizing exploitation/enmity, over time.

The funny thing is that, from my experience, men naturally tend toward tit-for-tat in social groups.

Men will bloody each other’s noses in fistfights over wrongdoing but then will let bygones be bygones and happily befriend each other again once the after-school fight is over. Men are naturally inclined toward tit-for-tat.

Women and girls, by contrast, tend to hold grudges and engage in underhanded techniques like gossip and smearing. This is not an optimal game-theoretic strategy for maintaining cooperation.

Which is why a group of bros tend to remain intact and actually get shit done whereas groups of women fall apart and are not so easily put back together again.

Women should learn from men in this regard.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> I approach conflict with game-theory.
> 
> When it comes to conflict and cooperation, the fundamental question is this – how do we maximize our chances of cooperating with other people but also minimize our being exploited and walked over?
> 
> ...


You're right on that one.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 28, 2020)

Enemies is a strong word but anyone I don't want to associate myself with, I just leave behind and move on. No vengeance, no pettyness, just apathy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> thats damn near impossible unless you a priest or something. you aint never have someone who's constantly hating on you cause of all the money you getting? or the set you reppin? or cause you fucced all the female members of his family tree?



Why can't I rep this man again?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2020)

Keep them closer than my friends.


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2020)

There’s all kinds of enemies 

depends on why and what they did to become one


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 2, 2020)

I send them to the Shadow realm.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2020)

I sperg out and then pay the price.


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2020)

Kitsune said:


> I sperg out and then pay the price.


Hey don't complain yet.
At least you still got rep even higher than...actually most of us will probably never get to big boss levels. Only a select few can achieve that


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Hey don't complain yet.
> At least you still got rep even higher than...actually most of us will probably never get to big boss levels. Only a select few can achieve that



I spent 14 years of my life on NF repwhoring. Probably not worth it.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I send them to the Shadow realm.


Damn you don't play.


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2020)

Kitsune said:


> I spent 14 years of my life on NF repwhoring. Probably not worth it.


Most of us will never experience what it's like to be Gmod and Smod too, so that's that.
Once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Most of us will never experience what it's like to be Gmod and Smod too, so that's that.
> Once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2020)

Kitsune said:


>


*✃*
^
What is this supposed to be btw? Looks like scissors.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also it seems like the majority of the Alley likes you so you're not as far down the dumps as you may think, at least from first glance based on how people reacted to your thread in the Alley.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2020)

It’s scissors.


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 3, 2020)

_"For if you forgive men when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. But if you do not forgive men their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins."_ Matthew 6:14-15

Words to think on, OP.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> thats damn near impossible unless you a priest or something. you aint never have someone who's constantly hating on you cause of all the money you getting? or the set you reppin? or cause you fucced all the female members of his family tree?


I have no money, I have no idea what a set of what you're talking about, and I'm a virgin.

It's easy to not have enemies. If you get insulted by someone simply "disrespecting" you, then you don't deserve respect.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 3, 2020)

I blind them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 3, 2020)

Jim said:


> I have no money, I have no idea what a set of what you're talking about, and I'm a virgin.


sounds like your enemy is life.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 6, 2020)

Id give them my other cheek
Jesus told me so


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Id give them my other cheek
> Jesus told me so


Sounds painful cutting off a piece of your face.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 6, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Sounds painful cutting off a piece of your face.


Weeds solve every problem


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Id give them my other cheek
> Jesus told me so


i ain't fuccing with that turn the other cheek bullshit. that's how you get killed in these streets. I got respect for Jesus but he ain't never have to bang out in the streets


----------



## MarF (Mar 7, 2020)

Through the art of gesturing.


----------



## Ayala (Apr 20, 2020)

The most the majority of your "enemies" is going to do is hate on you and talk behind your back. Most people don't go further, unless you have a very personal beef with them.

So for them, i think ignore works wonders, everyone has people thay hates on them, it's a wheel spinning for all of us.

If things get more serious than this, they're going to get more serious consequences obviously. But certainly you can't forgive more serious offenses and just move on like you're Jesus and just figured out what's the right thing to do. Cause if you forgive him there, he's going to come at you with something else, and so on, until he's confronted.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 20, 2020)

I dont have enimies in real life


----------

